

The Fixer's Manifesto - hopeless
http://sugru.com/manifesto

======
doublerebel
Sustainability is more than just a 'green' buzzword, it's good business. Also
one of the reasons I love open-source products. Code (math) will outlast any
company or developer, and it's better to take something good and improve it
than to waste resources reinventing the wheel. Whether you call it continuous
integration or Kaizen, here's to being a fixer!

